# Birds of Prey ££££££



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

How much are Barn Owls and Gold-headed Eagles and do they need DWA??

Don't worry its only a curiosity question...


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Barn owls you can get between 50-100pounds each and you dont need a dwa liscence I have kept them before. I dunno bout eagles tho soz.


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Is that all?? I expected it to be at least £500-£1000...

What are they like to keep??


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

They are gd to keep but never put a nest box in with them lol you will never see them again  a lil tip if u ever got a few lol. They are very nice to keep and yer you can usually find a breeding pair for 100-150 lol so they arent very expensive. Also some people feed them mice and some feed chicks it has been said if you feed them chicks when they have babies they mistake them for food and eat them. They do make gd pets only thing they shit like mad also lol.  any more questions feel free to ask me


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

What do you keep them in and approximately how much room to they need?? Plus do you have to let them out for flying exercise??


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Well I had alot of land live on a farm  and i had a pair in a barn prob like 15ft by 15ft or bigger i have. As long as they have space to move about,fly around etc its ok. Also yes I had them out but you dont have to do this you can just spend time in their enclosure with them.


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Do you feed them live food or frozen-thawed??


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Frozen chicks,mice you can use frozen,or live easier and cheaper frozen tho. 2 chicks each every night i used to feed them i think 2 or 3.


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

I would agree with GK about Barn owl prices. Do you mean Golden Eagle? Golden Eagles are in the region of £4000 I think. As far as I know no bird of prey is on the DWA. I fly a male redtail Buzzard who cost £350. Are you interested in falconry?


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Golden eagle really should be on dwa cause someone may thing oh that looks nice and buy it on impulse and end up with bad inguries.


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

There are a number of places that will rehome or foster out barn owls, but please don't fall for the temptation to breed them. There are a huge amount of unwanted barn owls due to indescriminate captive breeding and it is illegal to release them.


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm not interested in buying any, well not at the moment anyway, but it is an interest...

Yeah i meant the Golden Eagle and i think they should be on DWA as well...

I wouldn't breed them, i was just interested in some information about them...

Has anyone got any links about how to keep any birds of prey??


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

My parents have an eight month old female barn owl. She's kept in a very large parrot cage through the day but as soon as one of them is back from work she is free to roam the hall and front room area's. A very large open plan space in their bungalow. Perches are permanent fixtures throughout these area's. She has a nest box which she uses during the day and shes very sociable at night. She 'snuggles' up to Mum. Shes fed on chicks and the occasional mouse. She's a lovely pet.


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

bradhollands999 said:


> Has anyone got any links about how to keep any birds of prey??


I can give you the basics if you're interested. It really depends what you want to do. If you want to learn falconry and hunt with a bird or if you just want to keep a bird or fly it but not hunt. pm me with what your intentions are.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Scoffa said:


> I can give you the basics if you're interested. It really depends what you want to do. If you want to learn falconry and hunt with a bird or if you just want to keep a bird or fly it but not hunt. pm me with what your intentions are.


Hey Scoffa is that an open invitation? My brother is extremely interested in falconry and we live not too far from you...:whistling2:: victory:


----------



## tortoisechap (Aug 15, 2007)

Can you keep perigrin falcolns there awsome!?


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

The Gecko King :) said:


> Golden eagle really should be on dwa cause someone may thing oh that looks nice and buy it on impulse and end up with bad inguries.


surely that also counts for any creature with talons, beaks , claws , teeth ?
so shall we campaign to get get all dogs , cats ,monitors , iguanas, parrotlike etc etc etc on dwa ? :crazy:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Scoffa im interested too! i want to be able to fly it but not hunt with it! Can you p.m me some tips and that please! : victory:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> Scoffa im interested too! i want to be able to fly it but not hunt with it! Can you p.m me some tips and that please! : victory:


You can come out with me next time I take Betsy out if you want mate, Euro Eagle Owl, see what raw power in a big bird of prey is like


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

The Gecko King :) said:


> Barn owls you can get between 50-100pounds each and you dont need a dwa liscence I have kept them before. I dunno bout eagles tho soz.


YOu don't need a DWA for Barn Owls, but you do have to have your Article 10 paperwork to prove it's a captive bred bird, cos they are a protected species.


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

Young_Gun said:


> You can come out with me next time I take Betsy out if you want mate, Euro Eagle Owl, see what raw power in a big bird of prey is like


Whats the EEO like at hunting?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Scoffa said:


> Whats the EEO like at hunting?


If it moves and can't get down a hole, it dies.
:lol2:


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

Andy said:


> Hey Scoffa is that an open invitation? My brother is extremely interested in falconry and we live not too far from you...:whistling2:: victory:


Pm me and ask away.


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

Young_Gun said:


> If it moves and can't get down a hole, it dies.
> :lol2:


Wouldn't mind a day out with you. You could see my Redtail.


----------

